

Cloud Haskell: work-stealing, master-slave and work-pushing - dons
http://www.well-typed.com/blog/71

======
dons
And a more recent summary: The New Cloud Haskell, <http://www.well-
typed.com/blog/70>

Compared to the previous prototype:

* it is much faster;

* it can run on multiple kinds of network;

* has backends to support different environments (like cluster or cloud);

* has a new system for dealing with node disconnect and reconnect;

* has a more precisely defined semantics;

* supports composable, polymorphic serialisable closures;

* and internally the code is better structured and easier to work with.

------
ehamberg
An introduction to Cloud Haskell from the Haskell Implementors' Workshop in
September:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jJ2paFuErM>

Slides: [http://www.haskell.org/wikiupload/4/46/Hiw2012-duncan-
coutts...](http://www.haskell.org/wikiupload/4/46/Hiw2012-duncan-coutts.pdf)

------
marshray
"Erlang for Haskell" or "Akka for Haskell" I believe the goal is. It's going
to be cool.

~~~
batgaijin
Would "Hadoop for Haskell" be true as well?

~~~
marshray
There's a "streaming mode" that would allow you to write Hadoop apps in
Haskell. This doesn't really relate to the Cloud Haskell project, but there
are probably some ways to creatively combine the two.

